
100ms to Glass with Rails and Turbolinks - claudiug
https://www.nateberkopec.com/2015/05/27/100-ms-to-glass-with-rails-and-turbolinks.html?utm_content=buffer32806&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
claudiug
My 2 cents, after reading the post, still after I start a rails app, first
think first: remove turbolink.

maybe turbolink is fine, as pjax, but maybe the marketing was bad and people
seems to ignore it or remove it

